# Free plants for pickup - downtown Dallas



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm going to be out of town for the next meeting, but did a quick clean out of my tanks. I have Blyxa Japanica, Hygro Compacta, Red Lotus (Lily), Jungle Val, Spiral Val, Limno Aromatica, various mosses, and more. It's in a bucket, first-come, first-served. Come, take what you want, I don't have time to manage holding stuff for people, etc. I'll be tossing the remainder before I leave Thursday morning.

I also have a gallon ziplock bag of mostly christmas moss, that is free for the asking. I won't be dumping that Thursday, it'll last for a while in the bag. 

Plants are available for pickup anytime between 12-7pm.

Artifacture, 1320 Griffin Street East, 75215

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i'm interested in the moss


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

i am interested and extremely thankful


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

What's left in the bucket today?


----------

